# Puppies! Puppies and more Puppies??



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Our current litter at 2 weeks old (6 solid black females and 2 males, 1 solid black and 1 black an tan)...

























































































This is Kona v. Johnson-Haus her owner (a SAR handler/breeder) shared this super cute/funny pictures saying: 
"Azim runs the agility course on his own, and is showing Havoc (Kona) how to do it, only her legs are still a tad too short to go over the pipes, but without missing a beat she crawls thru.

Now she had a choice, most pups would have just jumped off, but she is tenacious!"




























Ok, these 2 are not of a puppy but I could not resist posting these 2 of my son. :wub::wub::wub: Can't believe how fast he is growing!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Very cute both puppy/baby

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Adorable puppies, I love the little black & tan guy! :wub:

Awww love how Havoc is copying Azim! That's priceless 

Look how big Logan is, wow! Love how he's rocking the sunglasses


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

They are beautiful - makes me want another one.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:wub:


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> They are beautiful - makes me want another one.


Agreed! My husband tries to keep me away from puppies because I want them all 

Adorable litter!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amelie (May 11, 2013)

They are all so cute~ I love how Havoc is following Azim!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> They are beautiful - makes me want another one.


Puppy or baby? lol

I agree beautiful pics....baby and puppies


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Your son's adorable.. as are the puppies.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Babies & puppies...does it get any better? 

Love the pictures!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwww puppies) To funny with Kona crawling thru the poles, brave puppy!

I love the camo outfit !!! He is getting BIG!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

puppies are so cute, and logan is adorable  they grow too fast


----------



## ChrisGayle1 (May 30, 2013)

They are so adorable..i just wanna hold them in my hands...nice pictures you posted out here..thanks for sharing them...really appreciate that.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Those are sweet pics! Cute baby  Cute pups


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

So much for folding laundry......just liked the Johnson Haus FB page...now I'll puppy pictures to look at instead. That's way more important than having my clothes not look like I kept them wadded up in my glove box of my car....


----------



## ElenaA (Jul 10, 2013)

The 9th picture down with the puppy siting with the red tongue is sooo adorable!!!! :wub:


----------



## TATTOO&MONEY (Aug 9, 2013)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Thank you everyone.


Wow your avatar picture is stealthily powerful. Is that your GSD in the avatar?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

puppies are adorable, but cant compare to your baby boy


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Too many puppies. Hoarder. Send one immediately to me to fix that. 

I had a friend over last night with his 7 month old GSD pup. Realized I liked 3 dogs in the house. Really cool having a Mal and two GSDs shadow you around. Then I thought about the food bill, yikes.


----------

